

Why is Sandy predicted to curve back inland? - kghose

I'm watching the track of Hurricane Sandy (http://www.weather.com/weather/hurricanecentral/tracker) and from a simple minded extrapolation I would have drawn a track continuing due North or North-East. Why is the projected track curving back inland?
======
mjn
There's some explanation here: [http://epawablogs.com/the-great-halloween-
hybrid-named-sandy...](http://epawablogs.com/the-great-halloween-hybrid-named-
sandy-2/)

The gist is that there's a high-pressure system sitting over Greenland, and a
large storm over the mid-Atlantic, which are predicted to push it westwards,
where it'll interact with and be pulled into an existing continental weather
system.

------
mikecane
Historical tracks:
[http://www.wunderground.com/tropical/tracking/at201218_climo...](http://www.wunderground.com/tropical/tracking/at201218_climo.html)

Models:
[http://my.sfwmd.gov/sfwmd/common/images/weather/plots/storm_...](http://my.sfwmd.gov/sfwmd/common/images/weather/plots/storm_18.gif)

